# Florida Avocados



## mr drinky (Oct 20, 2012)

Maybe others have seen Florida avocados before, but I haven't up north. Anyhow, I bought this Franken variety the other day and -- IMO -- they more or less taste like crap. Here is a picture of a regular avocado, a Florida avocado (on scale), and for comparison a giant mango. As you can see, the Florida avocado is quite large at roughly 1.5 lbs. Though the fruitiness somehow comes out in these avocados (versus sweet fattiness), the texture and watery taste is not that appealing. 

They were two for $4, so I have one left. What do I do with it? 

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 20, 2012)

When it comes to avocados, I don't discriminate reg. size, origin, type, ripeness etc - I hate them all 

Stefan


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 20, 2012)

I used to feel the same way Stefan....I'm coming around though...

I definitely enjoy making Guac...and moderately enjoy eating it


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 20, 2012)

I used to not like them too. Now I just slice them up, drizzle on some nice olive, sprinkle on some kosher salt, grind some fresh pepper, and dust with Hungarian sweet paprika -- then eat. I could easily consume two a day, and my one-year-old loves them too. I didn't let her try the Florida avocado though because I didn't want her to start disliking them. 

k.


----------



## Crothcipt (Oct 20, 2012)

It sounds like you got a mix between a mango and an avocado. funny what science comes up with.:detective::eek2:


----------



## mainaman (Oct 20, 2012)

I have tried the big ones... wasted my time on that guacamole.
Not an hour after I made it , those avocados started releasing water, the taste also was not quite the same as the small avocados. Not buying those anymore.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 20, 2012)

There's something in them that doesn't agree with me, I get sick when I eat them. Interestingly, my Mom has the same reaction. Since we never had them at home, that doesn't seem to be a learned aversion, must be some component in them.

Stefan


----------



## TamanegiKin (Oct 20, 2012)

I hated Florida avocados when I lived there.
Haven't had one since.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 20, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> There's something in them that doesn't agree with me, I get sick when I eat them. Interestingly, my Mom has the same reaction. Since we never had them at home, that doesn't seem to be a learned aversion, must be some component in them.
> 
> Stefan



I just thought a vegetable that fatty was weird and gross...I never had any distress from eating them.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 20, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> There's something in them that doesn't agree with me, I get sick when I eat them. Interestingly, my Mom has the same reaction. Since we never had them at home, that doesn't seem to be a learned aversion, must be some component in them.
> 
> Stefan



You know that cilantro is genetically programmed. A certain portion of the population finds cilantro disgusting (maybe avocados are this way too), and it turns out that it is genetic. Julia Childs actually hated it. Here is one article, and I also heard something on NPR.

k.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice share Mr. Drinky!


----------



## ajhuff (Oct 20, 2012)

Anything but Haas suck IMHO. 86 the one you have left over and start over.

-AJ


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 20, 2012)

I find Florida avocados watery and tasteless; I wouldn't give you a nickle for every one in existence. uke: In fact, when I am elected to public office, I intend to introduce legislation making it illegal to refer to them as avocados. They sully the good name of the noble alligator pear. :rant:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 20, 2012)

I chop up Hass avocados and include them in salads all the time, and love fresh guacamole.

Never had an avocado from Florida, and after reading this, I'll do my best to avoid them!


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 20, 2012)

Do you have a dog?



mr drinky said:


> Maybe others have seen Florida avocados before, but I haven't up north. Anyhow, I bought this Franken variety the other day and -- IMO -- they more or less taste like crap. Here is a picture of a regular avocado, a Florida avocado (on scale), and for comparison a giant mango. As you can see, the Florida avocado is quite large at roughly 1.5 lbs. Though the fruitiness somehow comes out in these avocados (versus sweet fattiness), the texture and watery taste is not that appealing.
> 
> They were two for $4, so I have one left. What do I do with it?
> 
> k.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 20, 2012)

I do have a dog, good idea. Now if the dog rejects it, then that is another vote against Florida avocados.

k.


----------



## tgraypots (Oct 20, 2012)

from what I've heard' avos are not good for dogs. I love 'em, and cilantro too. I'll stay away from the FL variety having read your opinion though.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 20, 2012)

Chifunda said:


> I find Florida avocados watery and tasteless; I wouldn't give you a nickle for every one in existence. uke: In fact, when I am elected to public office, I intend to introduce legislation making it illegal to refer to them as avocados. They sully the good name of the noble alligator pear. :rant:



That was very electoral...well-played.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 20, 2012)

There are disputes re:avocados and dogs. Some dogs eat lots of them with no problems, and some dog foods contain it. There is evidently a chemical called persin that can be problematical, and is highly concentrated in argentine avos, so it may be what makes them taste good! The Florida versions probably don't have much, which would be why they are such crap.


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 20, 2012)

I grew up in Florida HATING avocados. Didn't develop a taste for them until moving out of state and falling in love with guacamole. Rich little Haas avocados are wonderful. A few years back I had a Florida avocado again. Nasty, mushy, watery thing. They are HUGE tho. That 1 1/2 pounder is just a baby. We also had mango trees as well as avocadoes when I was a kid and I despised those, too. Wonder if the ones from outside of Florida taste better? I haven't had one of those since I left--hubby described them perfectly--"They taste like bus exhaust smells."


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 20, 2012)

Not to play the devil's advocate, but........
I like the Florida Avocados. I grew up in Florida and ate a lot while living there.
What I look for are the small to mid sized ones and dice them up before they are over ripe.
When they get too ripe they are like tasteless mush.
If you dice them up in a salad when ripe (soft but firm) that is when they are just right.
I like them on pizza as well.

Like tomatoes, if they are picked too early and then forced to ripen it kills the taste and texture.


----------



## Mike9 (Oct 21, 2012)

I won't buy them either - it's Hass, or nothing. Mr. Drinky - I would use that last one for target practice.


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 21, 2012)

Give yourself a facial with it--they're supposed to be really good for your skin. Even better, mix up a facial and use it on halloween, and answer the door with guacamole face!


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 21, 2012)

My wife suggested dropping it into a kid's halloween bag, but I will see how the facial idea flies with her 

k.


----------



## K-Fed (Oct 21, 2012)

Don't like them either and much prefer the hass over the big bland Florida variety.


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 21, 2012)

I suspect that in the third sub basement of stately Pensacola Tiger Manor, Rick has a secret laboratory. Pehaps he could bio engineer _The Great Florida Avocado Blight _ and rid the world of this boil on the butt of the Sunshine State. I mean, what a service to humanity! "Hello, Nobel Committee?"

Please excuse me while I go take my medication... :rolleyes2:


----------



## daveb (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone that uses Florida and basement in the same sentence has not lived here:cool2: As for the Florida Avocado - I've lived here most of my life and while I have heard about good ones, I have never met one. No flavor, lousy texture but they are big...


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 27, 2012)

I hate those avocados. And that's coming from a guy who used to scrounge change in the car when Avocados were on sale to buy $7 worth and eat them all with a box of wheat thins.


----------

